# Any place that describes the distance of the clubs!



## ou812 (May 15, 2006)

I'm trying to find a place that will describe the distance of each of the clubs!
example: 4 clubs is used for a 160 to 210 shot any idea's?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

It wont really work like that im affraid.

Each persons swing is different, power is not always equal.

For arguements sake, 180 yards away from the green, I may hit a 7 iron and but my playing partner takes a 4 iron - we would both end up the same distance but as I hit the ball further than him we would each use different clubs.

The only way to yard your clubs is to go down to a driving range where they have markers set at certain distances. Hit 50 balls using a 5 iron and see where they fall. Then hit 50 balls using a 8 iron etc etc.


----------



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> Each persons swing is different, power is not always equal.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 100 percent true. It is just dependant on the golfer. For Example, my 150 yard shot is a 8 iron. usually changes on how I am hitting the ball and the weather


----------



## ou812 (May 15, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> It wont really work like that im affraid.
> 
> Each persons swing is different, power is not always equal.
> 
> ...


thank you very helpful!


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

ou812 said:


> I'm trying to find a place that will describe the distance of each of the clubs!
> example: 4 clubs is used for a 160 to 210 shot any idea's?


Golf Club Distances - Golf Club Distance

Golf Club Distance Chart

This generates how much to expect how far your clubs should go:

Golf Club Distance Calculator


----------

